# plec problem



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

a friend of mines fish have got yellowish colour spots, is that some kind of velvet desease ?

ive not seen the fish only a picture

this is the pictures ive got

*edit *

looks like it is velvet by the symptons what hes desribed to me, im going to my old pet shop in a bit but what would you say was the best thing for it


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

Are the spots actually yellow or do they have a yellow-ish tinge to them? Velvet (_Oodinium_) spots are actually much smaller and numerous and create a 'cloudy' effect on the skin of the affected fish.

I would suspect a case of Whitespot, which is caused by a cililated protozoan called _Ichthyophthirius multifiliis_. The spots (actually cysts) that are produced by this disease match the size of those in the photo, they resemble small grains of sugar.

Is the fish showing any other symptoms, such as laboured breathing or flicking against the glass, decor or substrate? I would advise your friend to keep a very close eye on the rest of the tank's occupants if there are any, as Whitespot is highly contagious. Normally, most diseases are due to a low immune system, which can be caused by stress. Poor water quality is a common cause of stress, so it would also be wise for your friend to test the water for pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I too a couple of years back had a Pleco like this and finally cured him...had to treat quite a few times but you must be careful and use half strength as Plecs do not tolerate full strength dosage of some treatments.. I used a torch and a magnifying glass to look for any "gold" 

As Chillinator says could be whitespot and checking your water is a must.

Fingers crossed he recovers.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

my mate went to a fish shop and yea its velvet ... thanks for the replys anyway ....


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> my mate went to a fish shop and yea its velvet ... thanks for the replys anyway ....


I've cropped the images you supplied and I'll tell you this, it's not velvet. The spots (cysts) are far too big.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> my mate went to a fish shop and yea its velvet ... thanks for the replys anyway ....


Far too big for velvet


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i didnt diagnose it as that as a certainty,someone else did , the fish as died anyway

what was it ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> what was it ?


Whitespot, the physical symptoms shown in the photos match. If it was left untreated or if the fish was a weak specimen, affected fish can deteriorate very quickly and eventually die.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Whitespot, the physical symptoms shown in the photos match. If it was left untreated or if the fish was a weak specimen, affected fish can deteriorate very quickly and eventually die.


i said about whitespot but they were told it wasnt that, then i was told it was yellow

it took the fish life anyway


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> i said about whitespot but they were told it wasnt that, then i was told it was yellow
> 
> it took the fish life anyway


Evidently your friend was given incorrect advice.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Evidently your friend was given incorrect advice.


they died before they were treated


----------

